# Music



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You've got a lot of options here. There's Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, of course. Or if you want a specific type of soundtrack, that'd be easier to recommend something.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I compose Halloween/horror music and I just released my second album,Memories from the Grave. Check it out at:www.verse13.info


----------



## Tyleete (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions and the link.
But it is better (in the opinion of seasoned Haunters) to use music or the ones with sound effects?
Like I said, I've never done anything like that to the scene, and just don't know what to use or do when 
it comes to adding that extra layer. Sadly, while the front of my home (where I have everything and a little to the side 
just to view) isn't so large, that's all I've got to work with currently. And it's not all shoved in one space but spread out. 
But still not positive where to go. What do others use with a yard that's meant to scare? Sound effects cds or music ones?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

It all boils down to preference. Each haunter is different. Some like music. Some like sound fx. A lot of the time it's a combination of both. Either way, you can't go wrong. As long as there is some audio it will enhance your yard haunt. Good luck!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Sometimes sound effects can sound cheesy unless you know what to get. Gore Galore has some EXCELLENT themed sound effects albums.

http://www.hauntaudio.com/catalog/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=35


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Just bought your 2nd album, Verse 13. Love the first one.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

We use a mix of instrumentals, songs with lyrics, and a few that are just sound effects. All of our ToT's seem to like it. And since I'm outside the entire night scaring and lurking, it's great to have a variety. My wife and I worked in a haunted house that used the same cd night in an night out and oh my god it drove us insane listening to the same tracks over and over again. Eventually we're going to add more original compositions, but that's going to have to wait for another year.

The suggestions by others in the thread are all great places to start. I'd say just be creative. Here's a link to our current list if you're curious to see our mix: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/120941-our-halloween-music-track-list-2012-a.html


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you very much! I greatly appreciate that!!!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

It also depends on how professional you want it to be. Obviously there many around this forum who have sophisticated setups where they sync the audio to the visual effect. Often times, they have specific sound effects for each animatronic or effect. It's cool, but expensive and time consuming. 

You could get by playing a creepy Halloween soundtrack (Michael Myers stuff tends to work) or go after original dark music like (Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana) suggested earlier.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Poison Props has some great FX stuff also. I like to use something in the background, usually some general creepy atmosphere stuff and then my props have their own special fx sounds when they fire.


----------



## Tyleete (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that replied. Yeah, creepy atmosphere is what I'm looking for. Definitely don't want anything cutesy, as everything I have is designed to scare. I'm not rich and can't afford to go all high tech like earlier stated here with the sounds going with the animatronix. But have a few things that do move, and just want the whole around effect. I've spent the previous year screwing with the trick r' treators visual senses; wanted to move on and add the hearing part.
So many, many thanks for the suggestions and replies!


----------



## mmcchl (Sep 21, 2019)

Tyleete said:


> Hello all! I'm thinking of adding some music this year to my yard this year.
> I've never before used any type of music, so am at a loss as to which _kind_ to
> get and use. I've seen on this site there's lots of different kinds, but where to go?
> I'll write here what I have, and perhaps someone please, could point me in the right
> ...


take a look into darkness enshroud, raison d'etre, myuu, for dark ambient music. also nox arcana and midnight syndicate as mentioned before. most of it is on youtube and steaming services


----------

